# Masterbuilt lp smoker



## lilbubbabbq (Sep 16, 2015)

I have been using the "cast iron skillet" trick with my smoker. Wondering if anyone has a better way to burn your wood.like I said I got a masterbuilt smokehouse LP two door smoker. Seems like at low heat chips don't smoke unless u turn heat up and then temp is too hot


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 16, 2015)

I've been looking at other threads and a few people mentioned moving wood chip container closer or onto your heat source. That's the best I can offer because I'm really researching an LP smoker myself. Beyond that chip problem does the smoker work well?


----------



## lilbubbabbq (Sep 16, 2015)

What do you mean move wood tray closer to heat source. My skillet sits on top of heat source.and besides the wood chip problem .I love it. I have done wings and baby backs and everytime great results . I love my masterbuilt smokehouse .just still trying to fail it in so I can maintain a temp I want


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 16, 2015)

That's my ignorance of lp smokers talking, I was trying to recall what somebody else wrote. Check out this thread; "New Smoke Hollow Pro Series 44" LP Gas Smoker" with search function. People who actually have master built 2 door lp talk about wood chip issues. The consensus sounds like it is an oxygen problem. There is some tricks offered. Thanks for the recommendation! I think that's my next purchase.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 16, 2015)

I have the same smoker, lilbubbabbq, and can't get enough of it. I don't know if it really has anything to do with it, but you know the original wood holder with the slots that sits above the flame? I filled it with lava rock to level with the top and the cast iron pan sits on that. The rock gets red hot. I've only had a couple of times when the chips didn't burn all the way, and I think it might be the brand of chips or even how long you soak them. I've even used chunks. Also I don't know how low you go. I can't get below 225 to 240.


----------



## lilbubbabbq (Sep 16, 2015)

SmokeyMose said:


> I have the same smoker, lilbubbabbq, and can't get enough of it. I don't know if it really has anything to do with it, but you know the original wood holder with the slots that sits above the flame? I filled it with lava rock to level with the top and the cast iron pan sits on that. The rock gets red hot. I've only had a couple of times when the chips didn't burn all the way, and I think it might be the brand of chips or even how long you soak them. I've even used chunks. Also I don't know how low you go. I can't get below 225 to 240.


 so when your rocks get red hot do you turn off gas or u use gas the full time u r smoking ? I have been using just a cast iron skillet on top of stock track .


----------



## cmayna (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't you have a tray, shelf  or open box under the LP smoker? Maybe consider putting a smoke generator such as an AMNPS or AMNTS on said tray.  Many including myself have done this.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 16, 2015)

No, if you turn the gas off nothing will cook....


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 16, 2015)

The idea of the lava rocks is just to make a buffer between the burner and the cast pan to keep the chips from burning too fast, actually.


----------



## lilbubbabbq (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you .I'm going to try the lava rocks and see how it goes. I appreciate the help


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 17, 2015)

Let me know how it works out! Like I said, once you get the hang of it's little quirks, hopefully you'll love it as much as we do.


----------



## lilbubbabbq (Sep 17, 2015)

So I put lava rocks in chip bowl .then do I still use skillet or just put chip directly on rocks?


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 17, 2015)

I read earlier this summer where a guy put the chips right on the rock (where I got the idea), but then when you need to dump the ashes you have to dump everything out & clean the rock. I just use the pan on top of the rock, then when you need to add wood you just have to empty the pan. You need a serious mitt or gloves!!


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 17, 2015)

IMG_0569.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Sep 17, 2015





This is what mine looks like. Not pretty but it works. An 8" pan would be perfect but I had a 10" lying around, so...


----------



## lilbubbabbq (Sep 17, 2015)

I use a 10" on mine ,it's all I had laying around too. Thanks for the help .after work on my way home I'll stop and get a bag or rocks .I'm going to smoke some ribs for the Notre Dame game on Sat . I usually soak the chips .do you?


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 17, 2015)

Yep at least an hour.


----------



## xray (Sep 18, 2015)

I use a cast iron skillet on top of the original chip tray, with success. I will try the lava rock trick.

For chunks, I don't soak and place directly in the cast iron skillet.

For chips, I don't soak. I wrap a handful or two in a foil pouch and poke a few holes. Then I place the pouch in the skillet as well.

I have used both chunks and chips at the same time with great results. I like to use two hickory chunks and one foil pouch of either cherry or apple at the same time.

Overall, I love my LP smoker. Very easy to maintain constant temps, especially when using sand instead of water as a thermal mass. This definitely helps against temperature swings when opening the door.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 18, 2015)

I'll try the foil pouch, Xray. Seems I've read about that somewhere, but forgot about it. It would definitely come in handy on those days when I forgot to soak!

Not sure about the sand, though. No water? I wonder if you could put water in the sand and kill 2 birds?


----------



## xray (Sep 18, 2015)

SmokeyMose said:


> I'll try the foil pouch, Xray. Seems I've read about that somewhere, but forgot about it. It would definitely come in handy on those days when I forgot to soak!
> Not sure about the sand, though. No water? I wonder if you could put water in the sand and kill 2 birds?



I just use sand in place of the water. They both act as a thermal mass/heat absorber. This helps keeps the temps steady, it also helps your smoker recover quicker when opening the door and letting all the heat out.

As for both? I would use one or the other. Sand+water=mud, which seems like a dirty combination for a smoker. Plus if your smoker gets too hot, you will probably end up boiling mud everywhere....doesn't sound fun to clean!

I always use sand. Some people say water adds more moisture to the meat, but that's a whole 'nother can of worms. I believe the inherent moisture inside the meat is all you will ever need. 

If you get a chance, try sand instead. Just cover in foil so the drippings can be cleaned up. If not, just toss the sand when done. You will not ruin whatever your smoking by doing this....another plus is that you don't have to constantly re fill said as you would water.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 18, 2015)

I dont have this type of unit, but I have read the posts. Im only throwing a suggestion since I am building a lp unit. If you can provide a fresh air source it will cool unit. I have feared overheating myself and that was my solution. A fresh air pump which an also work as a dryer in the 100 degree range for jerky. Just an opinion and we all know about them.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm afraid I'm one of those who believes water helps keep the meat from drying out, especially on a long cook. I'll sometimes even add a pan to the bottom shelf so I don't have to add water. If it's a heat sink, wouldn't a couple of bricks or a block of iron do the same thing?

I'll check into it, though!


----------



## xray (Sep 18, 2015)

SmokeyMose said:


> I'm afraid I'm one of those who believes water helps keep the meat from drying out, especially on a long cook. I'll sometimes even add a pan to the bottom shelf so I don't have to add water. If it's a heat sink, wouldn't a couple of bricks or a block of iron do the same thing?
> I'll check into it, though!



Just be careful with the bricks, use something fire rated for higher temps, otherwise it could explode.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 18, 2015)

Xray said:


> Just be careful with the bricks, use something fire rated for higher temps, otherwise it could explode.



I agree fire brick not wall brick


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 18, 2015)

I've been looking at another thread where they're talking about sand. What's a WSM?


----------



## xray (Sep 18, 2015)

SmokeyMose said:


> I've been looking at another thread where they're talking about sand. What's a WSM?



Weber Smokey Mountain.


----------



## gary s (Sep 21, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a not to hot day in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

